# Spike Load Dampener (SLD)?



## austinlord13

Ok guys, my question is, What is an SLD? Is it just in the Arctic Cats? Why would you need to delete it? and is it just in the front end?


----------



## JPs300

It's in the rear of all the 1000's, and many of the 700 MP's. - it's a slipper clutch that is designed to take some shock-load/stress off the rear diff. Probably a good thing for AC warranty, but sucks for us riders.


----------



## austinlord13

JPs300 said:


> It's in the rear of all the 1000's, and many of the 700 MP's. - it's a slipper clutch that is designed to take some shock-load/stress off the rear diff. Probably a good thing for AC warranty, but sucks for us riders.


So if you gott bigger tires like 31s, would it effect you?


----------



## Bruteforce10

My guess would be yes. I want the most out of my bike and if there is somthing on it that i can remove to allow me to get full power to the ground. lol guess what its coming out.


----------



## JPs300

It effects guys on stock tires, thus bigger is a definite issue. - Over time it will slip bad enough to send almost all the power through the front diff thus grenading parts up front. 

There's a company making a drop-in lock-out that is simiply a machined billet hub that has the sppline teeth on each side and drops in in place of the stock clutch assembly. - that's the easy method, but also the most costly. Most people(myself included) simply pull the clutch out, grind three grooves down the sides and weld it up.


----------



## austinlord13

If its not in all of the MudPros, then which ones is it in? Are they in certain year models?


----------



## JPs300

I'm not certain on that, still fairly new to the kitties myself.


----------



## austinlord13

JPs300 said:


> I'm not certain on that, still fairly new to the kitties myself.


Dang. I hope somebody on here knows. That's something I'm really wanting to find out.


----------



## whoolieshop

I would suppose that you could simply pull up your year/make/model of cat on a parts website such as countrycat.net and look at the rear drive gearcase assembly.

Like this: 2009 Mudpro 700
OEM Parts

Part # 26 1502- 287 Cartridge, Clutch - Assembly $331.46

Should be the SLD Clutch pack.

If you pull up an 09 700 TRV you'll find that this part is not present in the rear diff.
It LOOKS like the SLD diff has splines coming OUT of the front diff that connect to the drive shaft, while the NON SLD Diff the splines are on the driveshaft. I'm not 100% sure on that but at least the couple different random bikes I tried that worked.

The SLD assembly is kinda pricey, at $331 I think if mine was slipping id sure try welding it up before I replaced it!


----------



## JPs300

My '09 TRV 1k has the SLD -


----------



## whoolieshop

JPs300 said:


> My '09 TRV 1k has the SLD -



All 1000 cc cat atv's should have the SLD. He was asking specifically about the 700's. Some 700's have the SLD the TRV that does not have the SLD is a 700 cc motor. Sorry I should have been more specific in my post.

The 09 700 TRV does not have the SLD
The 09 Mudpro 700 DOES
The 09 1000 TRV DOES

i'll edit my above post for clarity thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## austinlord13

whoolieshop said:


> All 1000 cc cat atv's should have the SLD. He was asking specifically about the 700's. Some 700's have the SLD the TRV that does not have the SLD is a 700 cc motor. Sorry I should have been more specific in my post.
> 
> The 09 700 TRV does not have the SLD
> The 09 Mudpro 700 DOES
> The 09 1000 TRV DOES
> 
> i'll edit my above post for clarity thanks for pointing it out!


So the 2010s and up don't have it?


----------



## whoolieshop

austinlord13 said:


> So the 2010s and up don't have it?




You'll need to check your specific bike unless its a 1000cc motor then you know for sure it has a SLD.

If its a 700 then it depends. I don't know what year they actually started putting the SLD in the diffs but yes it could be in a 2010. 

What specific bike are you asking about? I just grabbed 2009 to use as an example.


----------



## austinlord13

whoolieshop said:


> You'll need to check your specific bike unless its a 1000cc motor then you know for sure it has a SLD.
> 
> If its a 700 then it depends. I don't know what year they actually started putting the SLD in the diffs but yes it could be in a 2010.
> 
> What specific bike are you asking about? I just grabbed 2009 to use as an example.


I'm wanting to know if they still currently use it. Is it in the 2012 700?


----------



## whoolieshop

austinlord13 said:


> I'm wanting to know if they still currently use it. Is it in the 2012 700?


Yes they still use the SLD it's a "safety feature" to cut down on broken rear diff's by limiting power to the rear wheels. As to if it's in the 2012 700 it
depends on which 2012 700 you want 


It is in the 2012 700cc Arctic Cats:
2012 700 Mud Pro
2012 700 Mud Pro LTD



It is NOT present in the following 700 cc Arctic Cats:
Regular 2012 700
2012 700 Diesel
2012 700 GT
2012 700 LTD
2012 700 GT TBX
2012 700 TRV Cruiser
2012 700 TRV GT

And for 2012 it still holds true that any 1000 cc arctic cat motor has the SLD.


----------



## austinlord13

whoolieshop said:


> Yes they still use the SLD it's a "safety feature" to cut down on broken rear diff's by limiting power to the rear wheels. As to if it's in the 2012 700 it
> depends on which 2012 700 you want
> 
> 
> It is in the 2012 700cc Arctic Cats:
> 2012 700 Mud Pro
> 2012 700 Mud Pro LTD
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT present in the following 700 cc Arctic Cats:
> Regular 2012 700
> 2012 700 Diesel
> 2012 700 GT
> 2012 700 LTD
> 2012 700 GT TBX
> 2012 700 TRV Cruiser
> 2012 700 TRV GT
> 
> And for 2012 it still holds true that any 1000 cc arctic cat motor has the SLD.


That's what I wanted to know. Thanks.


----------



## 01fastcat

All of the 1000's and all of the 700 mud pro's have the sld.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## austinlord13

01fastcat said:


> All of the 1000's and all of the 700 mud pro's have the sld.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

When the SLD slip's does it make any noise? My buddy has a 1000MP and put 30'' backs on his and now when he is going through any deep holes it is making a clunking noise and seems to not have full power to the wheels.


----------



## JPs300

A lot of times they will, as the clutch tends to chatter not just a smooth slip.


----------



## RYAN.

Mine didn't make any noise and it completely gave out, as in no power to back tires

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD welded
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## briann1282

i have a 2011 700 an mine started to slip when i added 30 silverbacks, put factory back on & it still did it, so i just got it fixed about a month ago put my 30's back on an im good to go,
big difference


----------



## kygreen

briann1282 said:


> i have a 2011 700 an mine started to slip when i added 30 silverbacks, put factory back on & it still did it, so i just got it fixed about a month ago put my 30's back on an im good to go,
> big difference


Did you put a locker thing in or new clutch plate?


----------



## briann1282

not sure bud, i wanna say clutch plate or some kinda kit, an atv shop in shreveport la did it they said they replaced it with something, i forget, i actually took it there for them to weld something in there but they said this was better, it worked whatever they did


----------



## RYAN.

Pull it out and weld it up, there's a thread on it somewhere around here

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Johnnypantz

I welded mine after nearly losing a race due to slipping. Welded a friends after he replaced his front diff the third time and asked me what I thought was happening. SLD is the devil


----------

